# Ducato side door adjustment



## willy (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help? The side door on my 2002 ducato does not seem to fit at the top rear. It leaks a bit and if I push gently on the door from inside I can see a gap between door and seal. 
Is it adjustable. I have yet to set too on it due to the snow so any guidance before it start most welcome.
Many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ducato what Willy?

That's the base vehicle, but to offer any advice we need to know what make and model of motorhome it is. There is no indication in the data below your non-avatar.

I presume you mean the habitation door, and if it's like ours the adjustment is minimal - to say the least. I just had ours fixed by the dealer (during a hab check) for the same reason as you, and he "_leaned on it a bit at the top_".

That appears to be the technical term for grabbing the door edge and bending it a bit - our Seitz door is built around an aluminium frame it seems.

I am not necessarily recommending this strategy (_in case it comes off in your hand_!!  ) but it seems that's the way it is done in the trade. 8O

Dave


----------



## willy (May 1, 2005)

It is a timberland van conversion, so the door is the original large steel sliding door, not a small bendable door as in a coach built so bending is not really an option!
There is a single fixingat the rear that I think may be moveable


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah yes . . . that makes all the difference in the world, and I know nothing about those so can't help, other than to move the thread to the Timberland forum where you should get more and better answers.

Dave


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I've adjusted my Boxer van conversion. The centre rear adjustment requires a short spanner to get at the adjuster plate, you haven't got much room to turn a spanner so it's a long painstaking job of turning the spanner round and round to loosen the bolts enough to move the adjuster plate and then re-tighten. Also the top left arm which runs in the slider channel is also adjustable but you need an allen key for that. I couldn't do that as the allen screw is so tight I can't undo it, so have just adjusted the rear back plate which seems to have closed the door sufficiently at the moment. The door does need a bit more of a slam now though.


----------



## willy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all,
I have managed to adjust the door, when I checked the adjuster plate that holds the catch was loose. A word of warning to anyone with similar van, I tightened the bolts, shut the door and hooray it was nice and snug BUT the door would not open! The catch, now nice and tight would not release when handle pulled. To fix it, I had to fit a small spanner into the gap in the rear of the door, loosen the bolts, open the door and then readjust the plate to ensure the catch would fully release when the handle was operated. I know, I should have checked BEFORE closing the door.
All ok now though.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Willy.

Wish everyone who has help solving a problem would be as considerate . . . it probably helps others a lot.

Dave


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks for the feedback Willy.
> 
> Wish everyone who has help solving a problem would be as considerate . . . it probably helps others a lot.
> 
> Dave


Couldn't agree more


----------

